
Adam Savage Builds a Rickshaw Pulled by Boston Dynamic's Spot Robot - devilmoon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyaocKS3sfg
======
attqqq
Does anyone else get a weird feeling from videos like this? I can’t help but
look at this as clickbait, or a move of desperation- but I can’t really
articulate or pinpoint why. Like those “I filled my pool with ONE MILLION
Orbeez” YouTube personalities who get by on the momentum from ‘shock’-value
videos alone

~~~
bigyikes
It seems like Adam Savage legitimately enjoys this type of project and I think
getting to make a neat video about it might be an auxiliary benefit for him.

Either way, I enjoyed the video. What would you prefer he do with the Spot?

~~~
attqqq
I don’t want to inject my personal opinions into this, I’m really hoping
someone with a stronger grasp of the English language that also feels this way
can step in, here

That being said.. _I_ don’t think this would have the same effect if- say, it
was another generic “Hey guys look at what this cool robot could do,
Featuring: Savage”, albeit less creative, and already done to death, it
wouldn’t connote the same weird “I made this video solely to put under the
title my Soc Media manager told me to”(?) subtext

~~~
aaron695
Neither the Youtube title "Adam Savage's Spot Robot Rickshaw Carriage!" or
current HN title "Adam Savage Builds a Rickshaw Pulled by Boston Dynamic's
Spot Robot" are clickbait.

Both are reasonable.

The only issue with the Youtube channel title might be the "!", it is a little
clickbaity that I would agree seems more the work of a PR team.

The problem with the video is -

The rickshaw doesn't look great. At the end of the day it's just a "I built a
rickshaw" video.

But, people would pay money to use a spot rickshaw and it looks potentially
awesome. Adam even talks about the 'visual experience'.

He was trying for a visual experience and I personally think he failed. But he
came close. Maybe your issue is it was a kinda fail video, which are good to
have, but they present it as a ! success?

Spots's are said to be the price of a luxury car whatever that means, seems
like you need multiple. I don't think it'd work outside of a loss leader for
someone like Disney atm.

------
melling
Looks like he could use an additional Spot or two to carry the load.

A pack of Spots.

------
brian_herman__
This is awesome! By far the most Rube Goldberg machine I have seen in a while.

~~~
falcolas
I'd call it the most cyberpunk thing I've seen in awhile. Melding a futuristic
robot to pull a centuries old carriage is crazy entertaining.

